# Good Deal?



## KMAC (Sep 4, 2007)

Ive had my 05 goat for about a year, and its reached the time where ive decided to start modding it. I figured id start off with a set of kooks headers and off road pipe, vigilante converter with a 3800 stall, a trans cooler, and a tune. For all of this at a local shop im getting charged 2500. I thinks its a pretty good deal, just curious if you think im right, or if I should keep looking around.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

3800rpm stall is pretty steep, that`s a race only unit isn`t it??


----------

